# cat carrier?



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I will be leaving England for the holidays and I am wandering if it's ok to travel with a hedgehog in a cat carrier. I know it's small, but she'll only be there for one night. What do you think?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Cat carriers are usually best for travel I think! Is it hard?

Small is good in terms of keeping heat in! Just make sure she will have plenty of fleece/blankets to burrow and be comfortable in, and leave some treats


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

I know lots of people who bring small sterilite bins for thier hedgies! Cat Carriers are nice for getting them from place to place (I bought one and ending up using a grocery basket in the end actually) but the poor guy/girl won't get to wheel or really have any room to run around at all.

Imagine if you had to sit in a tiny tiny room all day and desperately wanted to run around but couldn't!

Maybe try to find the smallest thing you can fit a wheel, hide and food/water in!


----------

